
John Carmack: Why Was Doom Developed on a NeXT? - mattiemass
https://www.quora.com/Why-was-Doom-developed-on-a-NeXT?share=1
======
tgarma1234
Well yes the comment about spending 10 or 15K on a computer wasn't that big of
deal was certainly true.

A sun Sparc in 1995 with awesome specs would cost you vastly more... and by
awesome specs we are talking

"256 megabytes of RAM, a 4 gigabyte hard disk, and 20-inch monitor. It costs
$59,995."

------
justinlardinois
John Carmack has a tendency to pop up and actually comment whenever he or Doom
are mentioned somewhere. Another example:

[http://kotaku.com/thanks-a-few-comments-in-some-ways-i-
still...](http://kotaku.com/thanks-a-few-comments-in-some-ways-i-still-think-
the-454293019)

